# FOR SALE: Mine's Nissan Skyline R33 RB25 Racing ECU/ computer box



## Damage186 (Apr 3, 2005)

Content deleted, waiting for re-post in the Classifieds.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The NissanForums Rules state:

_*"For Sale" and "Want to Buy" ads belong in the classifieds and will be deleted if posted elsewhere (ads cannot be moved).*_

There is a waiting period of two days before new members can post in the Classifieds. Please re-post it there.

Lew


----------

